# Steering Wheel Swap?



## JTC23 (Sep 16, 2014)

We picked up the Launch Edition last week - ideally we would've waited for an SE, but we just had our 4th kid, needed 3 rows and couldn't wait forever...

In any event, does anyone know if we could swap out the Atlas steering wheel for a GTI / R steering wheel? (Multi-function is nice, but leather-wrapped multi-function is better.)


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I don't see why not. It's appears to be the standard base steering wheel. My TDI has the nicer gloss black and leather wrapped wheel, which is ironic since it was half the cost of the Atlas, and the R has the flat bottom, gloss black and leather wrapped wheel with the round horn/airbag. I don't think I'd bother with the R wheel on the Atlas, but I bet you could pick up a leather wrapped Golf/GTI wheel for pretty cheap. The R flat bottom wheel was around $600 iirc.

Be sure to get at DSG wheel if you want to keep your paddles, but those can be coded out too.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Or, wait for the Atlas R-Line steering wheel....


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

Curious about this. Not as concerned about the leather, but compared to my 2013 TDi the steering wheel felt small to me. I suppose I will get used to it. Also, coming from a MT it would be cool if I can upgrade to paddle shifters.


----------



## JTC23 (Sep 16, 2014)

Paddle shifters would be cool.

My dealership contact said his parts/service dept. didn't know the answer, but he thought the GTI/R steering wheel would fit since the Atlas is MQB.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

Has anyone attempted the newer Passat wheel with the paddle shifters? I saw one recently at a decent price, but my Atlas hasn't even come in yet.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
I deleted the post I had.

While they physically look the same, the (non MQB) Passat steering wheel is slightly different than the Atlas's MQB wheel


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> I deleted the post I had.
> 
> While they physically look the same, the (non MQB) Passat steering wheel is slightly different than the Atlas's MQB wheel


Gotcha. Well that sucks. LOL


----------



## saltyirishman (Sep 20, 2017)

Jetta32696 said:


> Gotcha. Well that sucks. LOL


Pretty sure there are a few people with MQB Golfs that have swapped to the Passat wheel--theoretically should be similar on Atlas; maybe check the Golf VII forum


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

saltyirishman said:


> Pretty sure there are a few people with MQB Golfs that have swapped to the Passat wheel--theoretically should be similar on Atlas; maybe check the Golf VII forum


Why would they swap to a Passat wheel though?
The airbags & the attaching points/clips for the airbag are different between the NMS Passat and MQB vehicles though. 
So unless you have the Passat wheel's airbag (and assuming the wiring harness is the same too/would work?).....the Atlas (or MK7 Golf) airbag won't connect into the Passat wheel, becauseMQB

Just finding a AllTrack wheel (with paddle shifters) would be all you'd need for the Golf (and/or possibly the Atlas)

Passat airbag:
Passat airbag by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Golf airbag:
Golf airbag by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------

